# Reactive target information



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Members of our small local gun club are discussing shooting all types of handguns on a regular, more structured basis. We aren't looking to confine our shooting to any one discipline, in order to keep more people interested. We are looking for ideas and possibly some plans for reactive targets, such as poppers, falling plates, etc. Also, if anyone knows of a source for bowling pins, that would be a great help. Any suggestions would be met with great appreciation. Burl


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Burl

Sounds like a good time!

I went out to eBay to look for used cheap bowling pins for you. It looks like there's quite a few to be had. It seems the going rate is around $21 per 10 pins..... However it looks like you can start bidding at $10 right now and maybe get them cheaper....

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-10-USED-BOWL ... dZViewItem

It looks like you might eventually have something similar to what I saw on a local TV program tonight here in the Pacific Northwest. http://www.king5.com/perl/common/video/ ... ggroup.wmv

Northwest Backroads had a video article tonight (above) on a new gun range called "The Twin Butte Bunch" http://www.twinbuttebunch.org/

They have a really new novel concept to recreational "Old West" style shooting. They also had a whole bunch of neat custom iron targets, moving targets, and reactive targets. I'm thinking it might be right up your alley for what you're thinking!

Look at the two links above. One shows the video from NW Backroads... the other is the website of the group. You might want to look at the contact info in there to get in touch with some of their members who can give spot on accurate advice!

:beer:

Regards,

Ryan

.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.ballistictec.com/


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The dueling trees look like they would be fun. I've been thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the responses. I forgot to mention that our budget is almost nothing. Some plans for targets that could be made from salvaged plate would be great. We were talking about a falling plate rack in particular. We could probably cobble something together, but I always seem to over engineer things and thought some plans might be out there somewhere. Thanks again, Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just save up a bunch of 2 liter soda bottles, fill em with water lots of fun to shoot. Clay pigeons are excellent, Balloons maybe, old baseballs/ tennis balls. Soup cans filled with sand or dirt "be carful no rocks". Playing cards stapled to a piece of old plywood dont know if I am helping here :-?


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Falling or swinging plates are fine - over engineering is good. Someone with a .44 mag will always hit the vulnerable spot.

The most fun and instructional is competing against someone else. Rig-up a vertical rod with some sort of base. This will serve as the pivot for a horizontal bar with arms sticking 2' to each side. Weld identical plates to each side of the horizontal arms. Make it heavy duty and poorly spinning so that it takes at least 3 or 4 or 5 hits to swing the horizontal arms 90 degs.

On a signal, a pair of shooters draws and tries to push their plate to the back (and the opponents to the front). The competition is over when you can't see the plates anymore. I don't care how cool you are, this one will get your heart beating a bit faster. All the "Buts..." are irrelevant (misses, jams, fumbled reloads, calibre, whatever) you win or you lose and you learn what you need to work on.

Wear glasses and brimed hats as the lead does fly.

M.


----------

